# Archery as stress relief



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Our son had pretty significant (planned) surgery last week. Leading up to it, I found myself grabbing the bow to shoot a few ends as time permitted and it definitely took the edge off. The past week or so has found me trading places with the bride at the hospital as our son recovers... with virtually zero time to fling arrows. Hopefully the doc says our son can go home tomorrow so I can resume my "therapy".

Anyone else find that the concentration and focus required by archery (not to mention the fun!!) is good for dropping the blood pressure a few points?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

It can go both ways.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I do if I go into it looking for "zone" instead of focusing on points, groups, etc. If I focus on form and technique and not results I find it very relaxing and it helps me wind down after a stressful day. It's only when I look at results that I get frustrated.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

While I dont always notice the effects myself, not a weekend goes by that my wife doesnt "send" me to the range. She says I am a better person when I shoot regularily. I guess I could read something into that, but I am just happy that she wants me to go shoot.

Cheers


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

MJAnderson68 said:


> I do if I go into it looking for "zone" instead of focusing on points, groups, etc. If I focus on form and technique and not results I find it very relaxing and it helps me wind down after a stressful day. It's only when I look at results that I get frustrated.


Agree with this and other similar posts. Maybe my approach forces me into this mindset...most of my therapy sessions were at night in the basement where the distance is so short that I aim at different places (like corners of the target face where there are no scoring rings) to keep from ruining arrows. No score, no group, no added stress.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

I don't know about archery being a stress reliever. I like the feeling when the shot goes well but that's a little different. I find a high aerobics workout the best for stress relief, myself I do distance cycling but guess running or jogging will also do the same.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

I find it helps to blow off some steam. Especially when you decide to print out a picture of the thing that's causing you the stress and shoot at that! The nice thing about having a target in the back yard is that I can do this without offending anyone and have a beer while I'm at it


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it is the repetitive motion, combined with the expansion of the lungs from drawing / releasing the bow / breathing which comes along with it. That said, sometimes I just want to grab mine by the stab and swing it against a tree.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Stress relief is helped by "Living in the moment" (not worrying about the past or future) Bhudists do this my meditating or being "Mindful" Most of us in the western world use sports or hobbies to accomplish the same thing and it is effective but more expensive


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

rat4go said:


> Our son had pretty significant (planned) surgery last week. Leading up to it, I found myself grabbing the bow to shoot a few ends as time permitted and it definitely took the edge off. The past week or so has found me trading places with the bride at the hospital as our son recovers... with virtually zero time to fling arrows. Hopefully the doc says our son can go home tomorrow so I can resume my "therapy".
> 
> Anyone else find that the concentration and focus required by archery (not to mention the fun!!) is good for dropping the blood pressure a few points?


Helped me to get through college. Was having a really rough time the last few years and it's part of the reason I stuck it out.
Hope your son has a speedy recovery!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

rat4go said:


> Our son had pretty significant (planned) surgery last week. Leading up to it, I found myself grabbing the bow to shoot a few ends as time permitted and it definitely took the edge off. The past week or so has found me trading places with the bride at the hospital as our son recovers... with virtually zero time to fling arrows. Hopefully the doc says our son can go home tomorrow so I can resume my "therapy".
> 
> Anyone else find that the concentration and focus required by archery (not to mention the fun!!) is good for dropping the blood pressure a few points?


Glad that your son is on the mend. And for me it is therapy as well. I often 'get lost' in my shooting.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Agree with much of the above - the repetition, the breathing, the concentration, the physical exertion, the 'losing oneself in the moment of the moment'.

I'm also, at 58yrs, almost a full inch taller than I was 5 years ago! No explanation for that other than 100,000 repetitions of gathering myself up straight to draw the bow. I can see Hoyt's next marketing campaign "Short guys, throw away those lifts and grab a bow!"


----------



## SkiSoloII (Dec 11, 2011)

I consider archery as kind of a "zen" thing. I lose the things going on around me, and just shoot. I am usually the last shooter on an end. Others wonder why I don't shoot other distances or outdoors, but that's not why I shoot. 

I love the focus, and the only time I have issues is when I twitch due to outside factors - like the new equipment I'm trying to get used to. 

Dave


----------



## acco205 (Jun 13, 2014)

I do, but not so much with the recurve.

When I shoot for stress relief I find it harder to focus on minor things and can often get more stressed (albeit about something else at least) when nothing comes together right. For that reason I'll pull out the compound and go trudge around the field range a few times. I can shoot autopilot for a bit while I relax, burn off some energy and regain my focus without breaking arrows or reinforcing bad habits.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I have to shoot archery to relieve the stress I get from ArcheryTalk. LOL.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> I have to shoot archery to relieve the stress I get from ArcheryTalk. LOL.


Step away from the barebow dialog and you will be ok. " target="_blank" class="link link--external" rel="nofollow ugc noopener">


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rat4go said:


> Step away from the barebow dialog and you will be ok. " target="_blank" class="link link--external" rel="nofollow ugc noopener">


No doubt, huh?!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

theminoritydude said:


> It can go both ways.


Totally agree!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

Most of this will depend upon an archer's Personality. For some people archery is a form of stress relief while others can get stressed and even develop Target Panic.

The key is finding what works for the individual archer...whether it's a specific archery discipline, a specific Goal, choices regarding form, choices regarding aiming technique and/or equipment choice.

Most people should try to focus on finding the joy of it...whether it's the challenge of competing against others or clearing your mind and watching your arrows fly.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

bobnikon said:


> While I dont always notice the effects myself, not a weekend goes by that my wife doesnt "send" me to the range. She says I am a better person when I shoot regularily. I guess I could read something into that, but I am just happy that she wants me to go shoot.
> 
> Cheers


Your wife "forces" you to go to the range, you are a lucky guy.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

To me archery is a life saver. As some of you know, this time last year I was fighting cancer, chemo and radiation therapy. Life was hard. I became friends with a fellow patient, same cancer and therapy as me, at my therapy sessions. We were both retired but different ages, he 64, me 74. Prior to being diagnosed I was very active in local,State, National archery,I shot just about every day, 300-400 arrows, he only watched TV and read. For the 3 weeks after each Chemo session I would force myself to shoot some, some times I could only do 10-15 arrows, but I would do some, looking forwards to when I could do a whole FITA again. I told myself, I am going to beat this, I've got more State Senior Games records to set. On August 5 2014,one year from the date I started therapy, my Oncologist told me I was clear, no signs of cancer. I asked about my friend, he passed in January. My Dr. said "you had goals, it makes a difference". 
Cheers
Fritz
PS....I shot 200 arrows today........I've got goals!!!!!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

pencarrow said:


> To me archery is a life saver. As some of you know, this time last year I was fighting cancer, chemo and radiation therapy. Life was hard. I became friends with a fellow patient, same cancer and therapy as me, at my therapy sessions. We were both retired but different ages, he 64, me 74. Prior to being diagnosed I was very active in local,State, National archery,I shot just about every day, 300-400 arrows, he only watched TV and read. For the 3 weeks after each Chemo session I would force myself to shoot some, some times I could only do 10-15 arrows, but I would do some, looking forwards to when I could do a whole FITA again. I told myself, I am going to beat this, I've got more State Senior Games records to set. On August 5 2014,one year from the date I started therapy, my Oncologist told me I was clear, no signs of cancer. I asked about my friend, he passed in January. My Dr. said "you had goals, it makes a difference".
> Cheers
> Fritz
> PS....I shot 200 arrows today........I've got goals!!!!!


Made my day Fritz! Thanks


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

pencarrow said:


> ....I've got goals!!!!!


Words for ALL OF US to live by! Thank you for sharing. I plan to make sure my family reads your post.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, I've had the pleasure to know Fritz for over 10 years now and he's truly and inspiration and a wonderful guy.

Great words Fritz, as usual. thanks for sharing.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

pencarrow said:


> To me archery is a life saver. As some of you know, this time last year I was fighting cancer, chemo and radiation therapy. Life was hard. I became friends with a fellow patient, same cancer and therapy as me, at my therapy sessions. We were both retired but different ages, he 64, me 74. Prior to being diagnosed I was very active in local,State, National archery,I shot just about every day, 300-400 arrows, he only watched TV and read. For the 3 weeks after each Chemo session I would force myself to shoot some, some times I could only do 10-15 arrows, but I would do some, looking forwards to when I could do a whole FITA again. I told myself, I am going to beat this, I've got more State Senior Games records to set. On August 5 2014,one year from the date I started therapy, my Oncologist told me I was clear, no signs of cancer. I asked about my friend, he passed in January. My Dr. said "you had goals, it makes a difference".
> Cheers
> Fritz
> PS....I shot 200 arrows today........I've got goals!!!!!


Great news!!!!!


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Tom, I've had the pleasure to know Fritz for over 10 years now and he's truly and inspiration and a wonderful guy.
> 
> Great words Fritz, as usual. thanks for sharing.


Yep, helped some of my kids with used gear over the years.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

And mine too. What a gem of a guy. 

Just wish TX and NC weren't so far apart.


----------



## Soju (Sep 26, 2013)

I find shooting (all kinds, guns, bows, whatever) to be an excellent stress reliever at times. All depends on the reason why I'm shooting. It can be very relaxing.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> And mine too. What a gem of a guy.
> 
> Just wish TX and NC weren't so far apart.


John/Tom.
Thanks for the kind words. I may just show-up at your door some day, bow in hand.
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

pencarrow said:


> John/Tom.
> Thanks for the kind words. I may just show-up at your door some day, bow in hand.
> Cheers
> Fritz


You're welcome in my home anytime!


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

pencarrow said:


> John/Tom.
> Thanks for the kind words. I may just show-up at your door some day, bow in hand.
> Cheers
> Fritz


Be careful about showing up at John's door. Last time I did that, I ended up paddling a kayak for 6 miles.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mulcade said:


> Be careful about showing up at John's door. Last time I did that, I ended up paddling a kayak for 6 miles.


And we couldn't get the silly grin off your face for days afterwards.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> And we couldn't get the silly grin off your face for days afterwards.


Deny this, I shall not. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

rat4go said:


> Our son had pretty significant (planned) surgery last week.


May his recovery be swift and full. 

One of my students is a 14yo homeschooler with (had) severe anxiety issues and has been on some heavy duty meds - rightly or wrongly, but that's another discussion. 

Her first time in JOAD, last year, had her running from the room in tears after her first arrow. I had to coax her out of the restroom. 

Fast forward a year, and she has really come around. Archery has become her outlet, giving her something to focus on instead of anxiety, self loathing, and hurt. 

She has a small group lesson every week with me, and has just graduated from a Genesis into an Olympic rig. First time at 18m tonight and she's in the gold. All day long. She's happy. It's hard not to cry when I see joy in her demeanor instead of fear. Next step... her first tournament, indoors, next month. 

Yes, archery is great for stress relief.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> May his recovery be swift and full.
> 
> One of my students is a 14yo homeschooler with (had) severe anxiety issues and has been on some heavy duty meds - rightly or wrongly, but that's another discussion.
> 
> ...


This is why we as coaches do what we do. I believe there is no higher goal than to make the life of one other person better for having been part of it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well Kevin, I'd be happy to balance the number of lives I've made miserable with those I've made better.  ha, ha.

Of course, you're right. However it takes a pretty enlightened person to understand that line of thinking.

John


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Mulcade said:


> This is why we as coaches do what we do. I believe there is no higher goal than to make the life of one other person better for having been part of it.


Abso-bloody-lutely! It's almost like ministry, to me. I'm finding myself keen to learn more about the mental aspect of coaching (searching and reviewing books like crazy - mostly recommendations from other coaches), and not just for improving the scores in archery. I want to impact the person, too.

The story from Tom about the parent who yelled at their kid for driving all those miles and shooting like s*@t left a hole in my soul. Not just because of the impact on that kid in archery, but how the rest of their existence must be. 

Stress of the negative kind impacts your very being, causing mental and physical illness. For that, we should prescribe archery. 3 x daily until symptoms disappear. Maintain the regimen as a preventative measure.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I want to impact the person, too.


Yea, well...

Just be prepared for them to drop you like a newly-fired brick when their scores don't match their expectations someday. 

You can't reach them all, and I've learned that there are some parents out there who resent the idea that an archery coach may be able to teach their kid life lessons that they themselves cannot, or that their kid will listen to their archery coach but not to them.

So while shooting archery usually is very theraputic, coaching archery - esp. at the higher levels - can be anything but.

John


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, well...
> 
> Just be prepared for them to drop you like a newly-fired brick when their scores don't match their expectations someday.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at this one John. Yes, there are some customers you don't want.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, well...
> 
> Just be prepared for them to drop you like a newly-fired brick when their scores don't match their expectations someday.
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at this one John. Yes, there are some customers you don't want. I will add that working with special needs kids is the most appreciative group I have seen.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

TomB said:


> I had to laugh at this one John. Yes, there are some customers you don't want.  I will add that working with special needs kids is the most appreciative group I have seen.


In my short time, that has been my experience also. Most attentive, too. 

I know I can't save the world. But, that doesn't change my philosophy. Even when a little stinker or the parent could easily get a mouthful from me. In fact, I have done exactly that, but the diplomacy and delivery was such that they almost thank me for the correction.

A spoonful of sugar and all that.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> May his recovery be swift and full.


Thanks for the thoughts. The good news is that he came home Monday and is improving every day. 

The bad news...I flew to Denver this AM for work and am not much help for my bride, who is doubling as homecare nurse, patient advocate, mom, teacher, shuttle driver, and chief cook and bottle washer. 

Nothing wrong with Colorado-it's one of my favorite places to travel to for work...but the timing stinks. I might be posting a new thread looking for a place near Denver to rent arrow flinging equipment and a lane for some therapy!


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

"Thanks for the thoughts. The good news is that he came home Monday and is improving every day. "
Glad to hear your son is home & doing well.
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

I find when I shoot a regular twice a week rotation I am much more pleasant. I feel it has a calming effect on me that lasts for a couple days. Maybe its the extra exercise, maybe its me feeding my OCD, maybe its all in my head... I just know for me it works. The guys at work notice it and have commented.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

rat4go said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. The good news is that he came home Monday and is improving every day.


That's great news!



> The bad news...I flew to Denver this AM for work and am not much help for my bride, who is doubling as homecare nurse, patient advocate, mom, teacher, shuttle driver, and chief cook and bottle washer.


Boo. 
Your wife sounds like wonder woman, though. Whatta gal!



> Nothing wrong with Colorado-it's one of my favorite places to travel to for work...but the timing stinks. I might be posting a new thread looking for a place near Denver to rent arrow flinging equipment and a lane for some therapy!


I believe there is a good archery base in Denver. I looked it up recently when day dreaming about leaving Houston. 

Hey, I have just the solution... My goofy hubby got me a bow I can shoot indoors... The Zano Bow.








Put it in your suitcase.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Your wife sounds like wonder woman, though. Whatta gal!


I definitely married up!!

Not sure the Zano would work for me...i really prefer a high wrist grip.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Hey, I have just the solution... My goofy hubby got me a bow I can shoot indoors... The Zano Bow.


Torques like a cow but makes a very satisfying thwack when it hits.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

So i had a therapy session today. 

Myself and a coworker I am traveling with went to a range NW of Denver where we rented bows and shot. These were basic wood riser take down bows. They only had one bow with a sight on it and I got to the range about an hour before my work friend so I shot the sighted bow until he got there then let him use it since he hasn't shot much and neither of us was too sure how he would do unsighted. The sighted bow was a 25# @ 28" rig. They gave me three 2114's with inserts and 125 gn field points. More than a bit stiff for my 28.5" draw with a 25# bow but I didn't care...i was shooting.

I shot 18 meters at a 40 cm fita face and once I did a quick sight adjustment, i wasn't too embarrassed with groups so i started scoring. I was half way thru my first 30 arrows for score when i realized that 2 of the 3 arrows weren't so straight. One was consistently hitting 3 o'clock in the black and the other was 5 o'clock in the blue. I started aiming off center to compensate depending on the arrow and my scores per end got a fair bit better. Shot a 242/300 for the first 30 arrows. The second 30 arrows went even better as the entire second round had the benefit of knowing about the bent arrows. I shot a 264 on the second batch.

I guess my practicing this summer musta done something. After getting my first recurve just before last Christmas, I shot an indoor league and would have been happy with a 242 and ecstatic with a 264. Doing that with a house bow with no stab, a weird finger tab, and bent arrows has me looking forward to shooting my own rig indoors this winter!! I may have to rethink some of my goals for this winter, too.

Once my friend got there and I gave him the sighted bow, i gained much respect for those shooting barebow. I have lots more learning to do there. I didn't bother scoring...it was that bad. I didn't care...therapy session successful. Best $12 I have spent in a long time!


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, that's some darn fine shooting on a foreign and questionable rig! Wayyy better than my scored 30 tonight, which I won't even share. Worst. Indoor. Round. Ever. Ugh. 

Sounds like the therapy is working wonders.


----------

